# Working in Orewa, Where to Live!



## linbin (Sep 4, 2009)

My family and I are due to emmigrate Jan 2012 and we have bought a business in Orewa. Have been before so know area reasonably well but house prices are quite high in Orewa so looking at maybe Red Beach /Stanmore Bay.
Would appreciate some advice of whether this would be a good idea regarding travelling to Orewa everyday. Good/bad areas in both places and places to avoid as I see that the location is reflected in the prices and dont want to be inlane: a dodgy area.
Would welcome input good and bad, we have 2 teenage children.
Thankyou


----------

